# Stupid Question...How to Check HD Space Roamio OTA?



## BOSTON-HD (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi All: I've done this @ least 10 times since I purchased the Roamio OTA 1TB unit 6 months ago. Haven't done it in months & I can't seem to figure it out now. Any insight? Would be appreciated!


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

Go to (Settings and Messages), (Help), (Account and System info), (System Information). Scroll down and you'll see Recording Capacity and Free Disk Space.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The percentage shows up right on the UI screens in My Shows. Why would you need more than that?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> The percentage shows up right on the UI screens in My Shows. Why would you need more than that?


Maybe the OP disabled the option? I wouldn't, but it's a big world.


----------



## BOSTON-HD (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I didn't know about the UI & My Shows.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> The percentage shows up right on the UI screens in My Shows. Why would you need more than that?


i know old post but i needed this same question answered... here's why. I just bought a used tivo roamio plus off ebay, advertised as "upgraded to a 3 terrabyte hard drive" - wanted to make sure it was indeed upgraded to a 3 terra hd... the percentage on the ui does not help for this purpose.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tough joe said:


> i know old post but i needed this same question answered... here's why. I just bought a used tivo roamio plus off ebay, advertised as "upgraded to a 3 terrabyte hard drive" - wanted to make sure it was indeed upgraded to a 3 terra hd... the percentage on the ui does not help for this purpose.


You could remove the cover and look. Otherwise, Settings & Messages, Help, Account & System Info, System Information displays drive capacity in hours. If 1TB it's 155 HD hours. Times three.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> You could remove the cover and look. Otherwise, Settings & Messages, Help, Account & System Info, System Information displays drive capacity in hours. If 1TB it's 155 HD hours. Times three.


Our Roamio Pro which came with a 3TB drive shows 476 HD hours.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Our Roamio Pro which came with a 3TB drive shows 476 HD hours.
> Scott


My 3TB Roamio is downstairs. I'm so lazy.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> If 1TB it's 155 HD hours. Times three.





HerronScott said:


> Our Roamio Pro which came with a 3TB drive shows 476 HD hours.


The math checks out. (465 is close enough to 476)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> The math checks out. (465 is close enough to 476)


----------



## JamieTF (Oct 26, 2018)

I installed a 4TB drive in my Romio series 5, and it only shows 284 HD hours available. According to this thread, it should be 155 times 4, or 620 hours. Anyone know why it is only 284?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JamieTF said:


> I installed a 4TB drive in my Romio series 5, and it only shows 284 HD hours available. According to this thread, it should be 155 times 4, or 620 hours. Anyone know why it is only 284?


Did you use MFS Reformatter? On its own, a Roamio or Bolt can only format up to a 3TB drive properly.


----------



## JamieTF (Oct 26, 2018)

I did not. How do I do that?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Amazing thing...Search. 
MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


----------



## JamieTF (Oct 26, 2018)

I found it. Thanks for your help.

MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


----------

